# Ports used during streaming by Tivo App



## jstaffon (Nov 24, 2005)

My wireless router has many devices competing for bandwidth these days. I've noticed lately that the Tivo App on my iPad struggles from time to time to stream content from my Tivo Roamio Plus. All of the steaming is within my house. I want to setup QoS on my router to set the Tivo streaming ports to high priority. Does anyone know the data payload ports used by Tivo.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jstaffon said:


> My wireless router has many devices competing for bandwidth these days. I've noticed lately that the Tivo App on my iPad struggles from time to time to stream content from my Tivo Roamio Plus. All of the steaming is within my house. I want to setup QoS on my router to set the Tivo streaming ports to high priority. Does anyone know the data payload ports used by Tivo.
> Thanks in advance!


I disable QoS on my Netgear router. It has bugs. But it's only me - no competition.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

jstaffon said:


> My wireless router has many devices competing for bandwidth these days. I've noticed lately that the Tivo App on my iPad struggles from time to time to stream content from my Tivo Roamio Plus. All of the steaming is within my house. I want to setup QoS on my router to set the Tivo streaming ports to high priority. Does anyone know the data payload ports used by Tivo.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't use QOS on my ASUS router either. QOS is really only beneficial for slower internet connections.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------

